# Amazon Game Studios: Viel Geld, wenig Vorzeigbares



## David Benke (7. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amazon Game Studios: Viel Geld, wenig Vorzeigbares* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Amazon Game Studios: Viel Geld, wenig Vorzeigbares*


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2021)

Passender Satz dazu aus dem Sport:
Geld schiesst keine Tore


----------



## AlBundyFan (7. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Passender Satz dazu aus dem Sport:
> Geld schiesst keine Tore


es ist aber umgkehrt - und der spruch heisst eher "geld schiesst tore".
in 90% der fälle gewinnt der klub, der mehr geld hat.

oder wo sind die dfb-pokal-sieger aus der 2., 3. oder 4.liga?
wo die CL-Sieger aus armenien, island oder albanien?


----------



## hunterseyes (7. August 2021)

Nehmt mal Bayern münchen das Geld weg, um sich die ebsten Spielern aus anderen Ländern einzukaufen und es kommt nen 0815 verein aus Bayrischen Spielern, die es nichtmal in die 2. Liga schaffen würden bei rum.


----------



## lokokokode (7. August 2021)

...oder: Warum wir das Gegenteil behaupten, damit wieder Tausende von Clicks zusammen kommen...


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2021)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es ist aber umgkehrt - und der spruch heisst eher "geld schiesst tore".
> in 90% der fälle gewinnt der klub, der mehr geld hat.
> 
> oder wo sind die dfb-pokal-sieger aus der 2., 3. oder 4.liga?
> wo die CL-Sieger aus armenien, island oder albanien?


Trotzdem braucht es eben ein LANGFRISTIGES Management.
*Nur weil Geld da ist, bedeutet das nicht AUTOMATISCH, das man erfolgreich sein kann.*

Bayern & co haben auch Leute, welche in der Spitze was vom Business erstehen.
Bei Amazon wurde das ganze so aufgebaut, wie wenn man eine "normales" Geschäft führt.
Aber jede Branche hat teilweise extrem unterschiedliche Arbeitsweisen, welche sich über Jahre gereift sind.


----------



## Austrogamer (7. August 2021)

Ein hervorragend verfaßter artikel wie ich finde.

Es stimmt: Wer auf basis "Schema F" erfolg haben will, muß mindestens das vorbild übertreffen. Man sieht es an den diversen games die auf dem Portal-Prinzip beruhen, und schon binnen kurzer zeit unter den aufmerksamkeitshorizont sinken, sofern sie überhaupt je darüber erscheinen...

( Splitgate könnte eine ausnahme werden die länger bestand hat, das allerdings mehr arenashooter als rätselspiel ist )


----------



## EvilReFlex (7. August 2021)

"Nächster Flop: New World? Warum Amazon keine guten Spiele macht"

Ganz einfach, weil sie Spiele machen die keiner will.


----------



## hunterseyes (7. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Trotzdem braucht es eben ein LANGFRISTIGES Management.
> *Nur weil Geld da ist, bedeutet das nicht AUTOMATISCH, das man erfolgreich sein kann.*
> 
> Bayern & co haben auch Leute, welche in der Spitze was vom Business erstehen.
> ...


Ne die SPieleindustrie funktioniert auch teilweise aus purem Glück. Siehe World of Warcraft, dass per Zufall erfolgreich wurde, weil verschiedene Szenarien gleichzeitig ineinander griffen. 2-3 Jahre später hätte WoW dem MArkt nicht standhalten können, 1-2 JAhre früher, hätte es auch keinen Interessiert. Der Zeitpunkt, den man nicht beeinflussen kann, ob eine vorhandene Masse gerade sich auf ein neues Produkt einlässt, ist reine Spekulation. Man kann ein Spiel entwerfen, was WOW das genick bricht, wenn es aber nciht nur inhaltlich überzeugt, sondern auch vom service, von der Spielbarkeit und gleichzeitig eben die MAsse an Spielern abgreifen kann, die gerade woanders unzufrieden sind, damit das SPiel überhaupt beachtung findet.

Im Fall von NewWorld ist es allerdings ein Nischenprodukt, dass eine MAsse anziehen soll, was schonmal ein Kunststück sein dürfte, das überhaupt irgendwie umzusetzen. Generell sind reine PvP-GRinder ja eher nicht Massentauglich, deswegen würde auch das Spielkonzept immer wieder umgebaut, am Ende wird es zum mmorpg, mit inhalten, die am Anfang gar nicht zur Debatte standen. Momentan wollen sie halt eine Art EierlegendeWollMilchSau aufbauen.


----------



## MarcHammel (7. August 2021)

Selbst der größte Konzern wird keinen Fuß in der Branche fassen können, wenn er nicht weiß, wie es funktioniert und wie er sich von anderen abheben soll. 

Einfach mal kleinere Brötchen backen und nicht gleich das "Super mega krasse Ultra Game" raus blasen wollen. Wer zu schwere Gewichte stemmen will, wird versagen. 



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ne die SPieleindustrie funktioniert auch teilweise aus purem Glück. Siehe World of Warcraft, dass per Zufall erfolgreich wurde, weil verschiedene Szenarien gleichzeitig ineinander griffen. 2-3 Jahre später hätte WoW dem MArkt nicht standhalten können, 1-2 JAhre früher, hätte es auch keinen Interessiert. Der Zeitpunkt, den man nicht beeinflussen kann, ob eine vorhandene Masse gerade sich auf ein neues Produkt einlässt, ist reine Spekulation. Man kann ein Spiel entwerfen, was WOW das genick bricht, wenn es aber nciht nur inhaltlich überzeugt, sondern auch vom service, von der Spielbarkeit und gleichzeitig eben die MAsse an Spielern abgreifen kann, die gerade woanders unzufrieden sind, damit das SPiel überhaupt beachtung findet.


Im Fall von WoW spielten (meiner Meinung nach) nicht der Zufall und pures Glück eine Rolle. WarCraft war schon damals eine sehr starke Marke und Blizzard war damals noch das große Ding und stand für Qualität. Damals haben die noch geliefert. Und es war - wenn auch nicht das erste - das MMO, das das Genre überhaupt erst so richtig salonfähig und massentauglich gemacht hatte. Der Zeitpunkt war einfach gut gewählt. "Pures Glück" war da eher zweitrangig.

Und so richtig mega erfolgreich war WoW sowieso erst Jahre später.


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2021)

Sehr viele Erfolge, egal in welchem Bereich (Politik, Wirtschaft...) kamen durch mehrere Faktoren zustande. Da ist der optimale Zeipunkt oft ein sehr grosser. Und da ist sehr oft auch der Zufall zur Stelle. 
Nur hätte doch Amazon durchaus die Möglichkeit, was gescheites auf die Beine zu stellen. Ohne "Zufall" & co.
Dafür müsste man sich halt für die Matarie interessieren und dann würde man auch gutes Games machen, mit welchen man Geld verdient. Amazon geht hier aber mMn den umgekehrten Weg: Wie könnte man Geld verdienen, ok versuchen wir eon Game drumherum zu "kreieren".


----------



## Tsukasa (7. August 2021)

Welcher dreiste ingame shop? 
ja sie verkaufen skins die keinen spielerischen vorteil bringen und? macht wow genauso


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2021)

Wenn das Wissen und die Expertise fehlen helfen einem auch nicht die dicksten Milliarden weiter um im Gaming-Segment Fuß zu fassen.


----------



## PhamNewen (7. August 2021)

Einer der Entwickler ist doch vor kurzem erst wieder zu Arenanet (GuildWars2) zurück gekehrt. Colin Johansson.

Amazon sollte sein Geld lieber in Form von ehrlichem Gehalt an die vielen Auslieferungsfahrer weitergeben, denen das Unternehmen seinen Erfolg zu verdanken hat.

Diese werden seit Jahren ausgebeutet.

Typischer Gaming Hype und schnelles abkassieren anstatt zu liefern. Deswegen kauf ich kein Spiel mehr im „Vorverkauf“.  „early Access“.  „Beta“. oder wie sie den heutzutage stattfindenden Betrug sonst noch so nennen.


----------



## Shalica (7. August 2021)

PhamNewen schrieb:


> Einer der Entwickler ist doch vor kurzem erst wieder zu Arenanet (GuildWars2) zurück gekehrt. Colin Johansson.
> 
> Amazon sollte sein Geld lieber in Form von ehrlichem Gehalt an die vielen Auslieferungsfahrer weitergeben, denen das Unternehmen seinen Erfolg zu verdanken hat.
> 
> ...


Genau und Du hast in deinem Leben  noch niiiiiieeeeeee etwas bei Amazon bestellt ... 

Amazon Gaming hat nix mit Amazon zu tun, das sind zwei getrennte Unternehmen aber egal was weiß ich schon 

B2T:

ich hab 90 Std in der Beta verbracht und es hat mir Spaß gemacht. Das noch Baustellen sind, steht außer Frage.
Das es jetzt zum 4. mal verschoben wurde ... gut freu mich nicht besonders aber sie müssen dann liefern.
Ich hab schon ewig keine "Vorfreude" mehr auf ein MMO gehabt.


----------



## FalloutEffect (7. August 2021)

Amazon soll tun wofür es gut ist: Waren über Internet verkaufen. Für mehr haben Sie einfach keine Kreativität und Struktur. Es ist ein Weltunternehmen mit hoher Flukaution und übermäßige Anforderungen. Gute Spiele entstehen jedoch druckfrei und weil es den Entwicklern Spass macht solche Spiele zu entwickeln und nicht um den Geldbeutel aufzufüllen, wobei das sicher zum Wohlfühlfaktor beiträgt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Geld schiesst keine Tore


Dumm nur das weg gekaufte Talente dann keine gefährlichen Gegner erzeugen bzw. stark aufstrebende Vereine klein gekauft werden können.  

Insofern ist der Spruch nichtig !


----------



## rhazaar (7. August 2021)

Also, was der Autor da vermittelt ist in meinen Augen  schlichtweg reißerisch und sehr vereinfacht dargestellt. ZubNew World: Also bitte, das Spiel zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt  als Flop zu betiteln und das sogar in die Headline aufzunehmen grenzt an Clickbait. Ich wüsste jetzt gern mal wie viele Stunden Herr Henke in der Alpha verbracht hat, in der Beta und bis zu welchem LVL er gespielt hat. Hast Du, David Benke, mal über den Tellerrand geschaut? Das NW Beta Forum gelesen? Reddit ist auch voll mit tausenden von Einträgen die über das Spiel berichten. Die Steam Charts sind Die auch egal? Es gab selten einen so erfolgreichen und positiven Start einer Beta. Und so gut wie alle User begrüßen, dass das Spiel verschoben wird. Wenn man so einen Artikel schreibt ist man doch virbereitet, was ist das bitte für ein Journalismus. Echt hart, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Lucifer11986 (7. August 2021)

Ich finde es echt dreist von euch zu behaupten dass New World die nächste Pleite von Amazon Games Studios ist bzw wird. Ich möchte euch Mal sehen wie ihr euch anstellt ein Spiel zu Programmieren was allen gefällt. Klar gab es in der Beta einige Fehler und es lief nicht alles rund aber im gegensatz zur Preview im August 20 waren es mehr Quests und was das PVP angeht sag ich nur "zurück zum Anfang" weil was bringt es ein Skill spammen wenn man das Prinzip nicht verstehst,weil das Spiel heißt New World nicht WoW . Man merkt einfach daran das die die sowas sagen oder Schreiben sich keine Gedanken gemacht haben, denn mit nur 3 Fähigkeiten muss man taktischen Denken welche man wann benutzt und vor allem wann man welche waffe benutzt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. August 2021)

Ich kann da nur spekulieren. Vielleicht machen die Vorgaben " von oben" die Dinge unnötig kompliziert. Das Personal könnte vielleicht besser als es "darf"


----------



## hunterseyes (7. August 2021)

Hat da die Redaktion angst, dass hier NW der Konkurrent zum veralteten WoW- Zugpferd stehen könnte? Wenn es hier um "Buffed" gehen würde, könnte ich ja noch verstehen, dass man da bald kein Licht mehr sieht, aber bei der PCGames hätte ich in der Tat neutralere und wahrheitsgemäße Artikel erwartet. Sorry, aber so bekommt ihr sicher keinen Cent mehr von mir.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. August 2021)

Manche sollten hier echt nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, ob sie verstanden haben, was eine Meinung/Kolumne ist.


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Manche sollten hier echt nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, ob sie verstanden haben, was eine Meinung/Kolumne ist.


Ich gebe Dir da recht.

AAABER: Wenn man eine Kolumne verfasst und am Wochenende reinstellt, dann sollte man evtl auch da sein um selber darüber zu diskutieren, wenn man findet, dass man falsch verstanden wurde.
Ist ja hier bei vielen Kolumnen der Fall, dass Gefühl, einfach was in den Raum geworfen wird und dann schaut man genüsslich (?) zu, wie sich alles hochschaukelt, Aufrufe generiert und das Ziel damit erreicht wurde.


----------



## RoteRosen (7. August 2021)

Also ich hab letztes Jahr die Alpha und nun auch die Beta gespielt und bin nicht mit dem Spiel zufrieden gewesen, was aber primär an meinem Alter und dem damit verbundenen "abstumpfen" gegenüber Spielen liegt, die ich so schon vor 10 Jahren gespielt habe.

Das Spiel ist per se nicht schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, verglichen mit vielen anderen MMO's die ich gespielt bzw. Betas an denen ich teilgenommen habe war das was Amazon hier in der Beta geliefert hat ein wirklich gutes MMO, was sich so vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken muss.
Questtexte waren richtig gut geschrieben (aber darauf legt ja niemand Wert in einem MMO, leider  ), die Spielwelt hat mir so einige "WoW-Momente" beschert, der Soundtrack hat mir gefallen und das Crafting war spaßig.

Aber ich habe hier nichts gefunden, was ich nicht schon vor....9 Jahren bei Guild Wars 2 hatte.

Von daher, Kudos an die Worldbuilder, wirklich ein schönes Spiel. Aber mit dem Gameplay gewinnen die keinen Award und mit dem nicht vorhandenen Endgame-Content werden die Leute ganz schnell das Boot verlassen. 

Je nachdem wie die Roadmap nach dem Release ausschaut könnte das Spiel wirtschaftlich eine Katastrophe werden für Amazon, denn hier sind ja Entwicklungskosten von 500 Millionen Euro im Raum gewesen wenn ich mich recht entsinne?!
Da es keine monatlichen Kosten hat muss man hier die Entwicklungskosten über die erste Welle einspielen, im Shop gibt es auch nichts was notwendig ist außer Skins, da werden nur die absoluten Hardcore-Fanboys am Anfang zuschlagen. Die Server kosten ja dann auch noch Geld, fortlaufende Entwicklungskosten für neuen Content etc. etc.

Ich bin mal gespannt, gerade bei diesem Spiel ist es unglaublich schwierig einzuschätzen wie es nach dem Release weitergeht. Falls es aber gut läuft werde ich in 1-2 Jahren, wenn das Spiel dann auch Endgame-Content bietet, reinschauen.


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (7. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Manche sollten hier echt nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, ob sie verstanden haben, was eine Meinung/Kolumne ist.



Und jemand sollte eurem Redakteur mal erklären was eine Beta ist!

"um die bestenfalls durchschnittlichen PvP-Kämpfe" -Hat aber ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht, dafür dass es nur durchschnittlich war!
"das lahmen Missionsdesign" -Nö, die waren durchaus Fantasy MMO typisch!
"den dreisten Ingame-Shop" -Hä, welcher dreister Ingame Shop?

Vielleicht sollte der Redakteur mal in sich gehen, und keine Kolumne/Meinung raushauen, wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat, denn so wie beschrieben, hört sich das alles sehr unfundiert an und stimmt teilweise halt einfach nicht!

Erinnert mich an den Doom-Guy Redakteur xD


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. August 2021)

GhostfaceN7 schrieb:


> Und jemand sollte eurem Redakteur mal erklären was eine Beta ist!
> 
> "um die bestenfalls durchschnittlichen PvP-Kämpfe" -Hat aber ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht, dafür dass es nur durchschnittlich war!
> "das lahmen Missionsdesign" -Nö, die waren durchaus Fantasy MMO typisch!
> ...



Aha, nur deine Meinung ist also Richtig?
Wenn David das PvP nur durchschnittlich und das Missionsdesign als lahm empfindet, dann ist das eben seine Meinung.
Mit der muss man nicht übereinstimmen, aber man hat sie zu akzeptieren.
Viele finden The Witcher 3 ist ein grandioses Spiel, es gibt aber auch Leute, die es Kacke finden. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Genauso ist es Davids Recht skeptisch gegenüber New World zu sein.


----------



## Grntl (7. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aha, nur deine Meinung ist also Richtig?
> Wenn David das PvP nur durchschnittlich und das Missionsdesign als lahm empfindet, dann ist das eben seine Meinung.
> Mit der muss man nicht übereinstimmen, aber man hat sie zu akzeptieren.
> Viele finden The Witcher 3 ist ein grandioses Spiel, es gibt aber auch Leute, die es Kacke finden. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Genauso ist es Davids Recht skeptisch gegenüber New World zu sein.


Aber GhostfaceN7 Meinung ist es doch, dass die Meinung des Verfassers Bullshit ist. Ist doch auch seine Meinung, oder nicht?
Unerträglich wie hier immer alles möglich verfasst werden darf, aber sobald die Diskussion beginnt liest man nur etwas von unanfechtbaren Meinungen. 
Wenn ihr keinen Bock auf Feuer habt, dann lasst diesen Unfug mit den Kolumnen einfach sein.


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (7. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aha, nur deine Meinung ist also Richtig?
> Wenn David das PvP nur durchschnittlich und das Missionsdesign als lahm empfindet, dann ist das eben seine Meinung.
> Mit der muss man nicht übereinstimmen, aber man hat sie zu akzeptieren.
> Viele finden The Witcher 3 ist ein grandioses Spiel, es gibt aber auch Leute, die es Kacke finden. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Genauso ist es Davids Recht skeptisch gegenüber New World zu sein.


Natürlich, im ganzen weiten Universum zählt nur meine Meinung! 2xfacepalm

Ja wenn er meint, hab ja auch nur gesagt dass es dafür ziemlich viel Spass gemacht hat.
Ne muss man nicht übereinstimmen, aber was man zu akzeptieren hat, entscheidet jeder für sich selbst, mein geschriebenes hier muss auch keiner anerkennen, wenn derjenige nicht will.
Er kann soviel skeptisch sein wie er will, dann sollte man aber auch bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Aber Wahrheit ist ja in letzter Zeit öfter ein Problem in den Artikeln der PC Games.


----------



## EvilReFlex (7. August 2021)

GhostfaceN7 schrieb:


> Hälfte des Artikels ist Blödsinn, der Redakteur sollte einen Berufswechsel in Betracht ziehen! Bashender, reissender Click-Bait  Gaming-Journalismus, mehr nicht.



Sei froh das Peter Bathge nicht mehr hier ist.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Manche sollten hier echt nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, ob sie verstanden haben, was eine Meinung/Kolumne ist.


Das ist bestimmt nicht der Punkt. Werden die meisten schon verstanden haben.
Doch wenn man nicht will, dass etwas kontrovers diskutiert wird, dann muss man entweder die Kommentarfunktion deaktivieren oder zumindest mal anwesend sein, um mitzureden. 
Sonst kommt‘s, wie es kommen muss, es wird mehr oder weniger plump, sorry, dezent darauf hingewiesen, dass man doch nochmal in sich gehen solle, weil etwas nicht in den offiziell genehmigten Meinungskorridor passt.
Wenn man nicht möchte, dass auch mal plakativ geantwortet wird, dann darf man auch keine plakativen Artikel schreiben.


----------



## Hisuinoi (8. August 2021)

Also ich weiß echt nicht ob "David Benke" überhaupt ein Redakteur ist.
Zumindest liest sich der Anfang über New Word nicht objektiv und ist ein witz.

Warum?

Ganz einfach, ich will hier niemanden beleidigen deswegen versuche ich so konstruktiv wie möglich zu bleiben.
Das New World ein Flop wird glaube ich keinesfalls, dafür hat New World schon längst die schwelle weit überschritten. Wer bei der Preview dabei war und jetzt bei der Beta, sieht eindeutig das die Entwickler sehr gute Fortschritte machen.

Das dann der Fokus auf andere Prioritäten gelegt wird, der Shop getestet wird.
Ist wohl klar das ist auch der Sinn einer Closed Beta.
Aufgrund der dort erkennten Fehler, zu viele gravierende Fehler, wurde eben das Spiel verschoben. Das als Entwickler schon ein Zeichen von Stärke ist^^
Weil die genau wollen das ein gutes Spiel abgeliefert wird, wenn "David Benke" die erklärung auf Twitter gelesen hätte wüsste er das auch und zeigt wieviel Amazon und den Entwicklern an New World.

Und garantiert liegt das auch an den Vergangenen Misserfolgen, das die deshalb lieber Vorsichtiger sind. Und deshalb auf all den Beschwerden eingegangen sind.
Diese 4 Wochen mehr sind doch wirklich nicht viel um zu warten. Allerdings kann da schon sehr viel erreicht werden wenn jemand der Preview und Beta gespielt hat die Augen nicht komplett verschlossen hat und sieht was alles angepasst/hinzugefügt/verändert wurde.

Der Einstieg die ersten Absätze hätten auch anders formuliert werden können.
Nehmen wir mal folgenden Teil... 
"Ich glaube viel mehr, dass uns hier der nächste Flop ins Haus stehen könnte. Warum? Weil es Amazon Games auch nach acht Jahren und Investitionen in Millionenhöhe bisher noch nicht geschafft haben, ein halbwegs anständiges Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen."


Allein hier wenn man die vorherigen Spiele betrachtet allein wie du aussehen. War mir klar das die nichts besonderes sind. Das waren auch komplette andere Spiele wie "New World" und wenn ich richtig liege auch andere Entwicklerstudios. Eben weil Amazon im Gaming Bereich keine Erfahrungen hat müssen diese erst gesammelt werden auch wenn ein Spiel Flopt können daraus viele Erfahrungen gesammelt werden.

Und das erkennt man auch in New World, in einigen Bereichen eher weniger.
Das die noch so ein veraltetes Serverstruktur nehmen das 1 Charakter an ein Server gebunden ist. 

Ich schweife jetzt etwas vom Thema ab.

Jedenfalls dieser Artikel hat nichts konstruktives, nur unobjektives, Verbesserungen zwischen Preview/Beta werden garnicht herangezogen geschweige die Bemühungen.
Das ist keinesfalls eine Meinung sondern eher ein gebashe um ein Spiel schlecht zu reden, das es keinesfalls ist genauso wie es auch Asmongold gemacht hat.

Das PC Games auf so eine Stufe wie Asmongold fällt finde ich schon sehr schade,
Wie ich gelesen habe das er sagte "New World sei Müll aber dennoch ein gutes Spiel".
Total Widersprüchig, wobei hier gute Aspekte komplett weggelassen wurde, sowas bei ein Redakteur ist schon etwas beschämend.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2021)

Warum wird hier in den Kommentaren eigentlich praktisch nur auf "New World bezug genommen? 
Auch WENN das Game einigermassen ein Erfolg sein wird, dann ist das, für Amazon-Verhältnisse, ein recht überschaubares Ergebnis nach x Millionen und etlichen Jahren in der Spieleindustrie.

Zu NW: Ich tippe sogar darauf, dass NW in den ersten Wochen richtig gut abgehen wird. 
Denn jeder Youtubwr wirds streamen und der Hype wirds richten. Aber so ein Game muss über Jahre laufen, damit man bei so einem Game von Erfolg sprechen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2021)

PCgames schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spieleentwicklung im Hause Amazon kostet Berichten zufolge 500 Millionen Dollar im Jahr.



da sich der artikel ja zum teil auf diese zahl stützt, hätte man ja mal der frage nachgehen können, wie realistisch diese 500 mio. pa überhaupt sind [bzw was alles darin steckt].

500 mio. pa würden, sofern damit tatsächlich reine entwicklungskosten gemeint sind, bedeuten, dass bei amazons gaming division 4 bis 5.000 menschen beschäftigt sind. ist das so? kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich vorstellen tbh.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da sich der artikel ja zum teil auf diese zahl stützt, hätte man ja mal der frage nachgehen können, wie realistisch diese 500 mio. pa überhaupt sind [bzw was alles darin steckt].
> 
> 500 mio. pa würden, sofern damit tatsächlich reine entwicklungskosten gemeint sind, bedeuten, dass bei amazons gaming division 4 bis 5.000 menschen beschäftigt sind. ist das so? kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich vorstellen tbh.


"Amazon is spending nearly $500 million a year operating the video game division," 


			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		

Ist ein interessantet Artikel.
Eine gute Zusammenfassung, falls keine Lust zum lesen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2LHemmWGsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> "Amazon is spending nearly $500 million a year operating the video game division,"
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> ...



schlüsselt er denn auf, was in dieser zahl tatsächlich drinsteckt?
dass bloomberg das mal geschrieben hat, ist mir bekannt. als quelle werden zwei personen genannt, die (angeblich) mit  dem budget vertraut sind. das wars. ins detail gegangen wird dort leider nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. August 2021)

Hisuinoi schrieb:


> nur unobjektives



Eine Meinung ist immer unobjektiv oder anders gesagt subjektiv. Das ist ja das Wesen einer Meinung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da sich der artikel ja zum teil auf diese zahl stützt, hätte man ja mal der frage nachgehen können, wie realistisch diese 500 mio. pa überhaupt sind [bzw was alles darin steckt].


Ich denke die Zahl hat das gleiche Niveau wie die 500 Millionen bei Destiny.


----------



## johnny05 (8. August 2021)

Bin ja nur gespannt wann Amazon die komplette Einstellung der Entwicklung von New World bekannt gibt . Nein , die können die einfach keine guten Spiele . Aber Hauptsache irgendein dahergelaufener Streamer schreit rum das eine Beta " not fucking ready " sei . Dank solcher  "Leuchten" wirds dann doch wohl zum Superhype .


----------



## Sirpopp (8. August 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Nehmt mal Bayern münchen das Geld weg, um sich die ebsten Spielern aus anderen Ländern einzukaufen und es kommt nen 0815 verein aus Bayrischen Spielern, die es nichtmal in die 2. Liga schaffen würden bei rum.



Der Fairness halber müßte man dann aber auch erwähnen dass es Mannschaften in der 1. & 2. Bundesliga gibt die mit regionalen Spielern auch keine Mannschaft mehr hinbringen würden bzw. alleine aus deutschen Spielern nicht mal mehr 11 Leute zusammenbringen würden. Die kaufen auch, aber halt günstiger und oft im osteuropäischen Raum. Mit ein Grund für das tolle abschneiden unserer Nationalelf. 

Aber um auf New World zurückzukommen: Würd´s jetzt nicht schon vor dem Release als Flop abtun. Gab wohl doch einige die sehr viel Spaß hatten und ich finde es gut erneut zu verschieben um auf die Anregungen der Tester einzugehen. Weit mehr als das jetzt wie vorgesehen als total unfertiges Game einfach rauszuhauen um wenigstens die 40 Euro Kaufpreis noch so oft wie möglich mitzunehmen.


----------



## MaxMaron (8. August 2021)

Der Artikel beschreibt sehr gut den Zustand einer ganzen Industrie. Weil große Studios und Entwickler eben nur noch von Profitstreben getrieben sind, werden ganze Franchises die früher eine besondere Community bildeten, für den Massenmarkt umgebaut. Heraus kommt ein Einheitsbrei von längst schon dagewesenem und merkwürdigen Innovationsideen, nur um allem noch mal eins draufzusetzen und sich abzugrenzen. Bestes Beispiel ist hier Battlefield. Zu New World kann ich als Nicht-Rollenspieler folgendes sagen: Knapp 100 Stunden in der Beta haben mich begeistert zurückgelassen, sodass ich  dem Release entgegenfiebere. Natürlich sind die Quests sehr generisch aber was hindert das Studio daran nicht interessante Inhalte nachzuliefern? Toll finde ich an New World das entspannte Spielen, dass ich nicht alle Quests auf einem Platz annehmen muss, um dann wie in den üblichen Grindern stundenlang jeden Mist abzuarbeiten, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, wofür ich das tue. In New World arbeite ich für Fraktion und Heimatstadt oder an meinen Skills im Crafting. Und wenn ich Luist habe erkunde ich die Welt mit Freunden und heile sie von der Verderbnis. Und das alles ist sogar sehr übersichtlich und ohne umständliche Menüs. Das gesamte Gameplay ist sehr einfach gehalten und ich muss mir nicht den Monitor mit hunderten Skilltasten zupflastern, die ich dann perfekt getimed auslösen muss. Das UI ist schön und übersichtlich und das gesamte Setting interessant und mal etwas anderes. Was da für Potenzial in der Neuen Welt schlummert... Mayas, Azteken und deren Mythen sind nur eines was ich mir für weitere Inhalte vorstellen kann. Vielleicht sollte ich mich bewerben... Natürlich gibt es einige Dinge, die im Artikel genannt werden, die man verbessern kann und muss. Der Sound, die Grafik und das Setting von New World begeistern mich jedoch sehr. Ich denke, das Spiel kann eine sehr gute Basis für das nächste große Ding sein. Wenn man zügig Inhalte nachliefert, um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten. Dazu benötigt man Autoren mehr als nur gute Programmierer, die Quests miteinander verknüpfen.


----------



## PlayersFinest (8. August 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Aber ich habe hier nichts gefunden, was ich nicht schon vor....9 Jahren bei Guild Wars 2 hatte.


Genau DAS ist der springende Punkt, der auch immer wieder von z. B. Streamern geäußert wurde, die doch schon etwas mehr von der MMORPG-Welt gesehen haben, als so mancher "Ich hab schon immer MMOs gespielt... Muss ich eigentlich speichern vor dem Ausloggen?" - Streamer/Fanboi/Kommentator. (Achso, nicht ausgedacht. Ist wirklich so in zwei Streams bekannter "Schon immer MMORPG Fan ..." Streamer gefallen... 🙄)

Nichts in New World ist so wirklich neu, alles hat man schon irgendwie so gesehen - aber eben in besser. Es wirkt, da finde ich das mit den 9 Jahren sehr passend, wie okaye MMORPGs von vor 10 - 15 Jahren. Und naja, da wäre es (auch) ok gewesen, gemessen an heutigen Standards ist es eben unter Durchschnitt.

Und da kann man Fanboi sein wie man will und das Game total hypen, weil man sowas Geniales seit CandyCrush noch nicht gesehen hat, aber Coregamer lächeln halt nur müde - oder beißen direkt ins Keyboard.

Ich klau' hier mal die Aussage im Stream, die New World eigentlich am besten zusammenfasst: _“Wenn man mit dem PvE aufhört und einfach die Welt erkundet, fängt das Spiel an Spaß zu machen. Man merkt, dass das PvE einfach nur aufgesetzt und irgendwie reingequetscht wurde und sich nicht wirklich ins Gameplay einfügt."_

Und es gibt eben so viele Dinge, die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann:

Charaktereditor: Vorgefertigte Skins, die... sogar doppelt für m/w verwendet werden. Hat man in zig anderen MMOs schon deutlich besser gesehen, sowohl was Möglichkeiten angeht als auch Grafik.
Die Grafik ist für so ein Game im Grunde nur durchschnittlich. Hochauflösende Texturen treffen auf Pixelbrei, stellenweise wirkt das Spiel einfach leer, obwohl mit Assets teilweise nur so um sich geworfen wird. Nur: hochauflösende, sich scharf abzeichnende Sprites auf Matschtexturen... machen die Misere nur deutlicher. Holzige Animationen, wo man sich noch dazu fragen muss ob die aus einem Spiel von 2010 sind. Obwohl... siehe das GW2 Beispiel: Auch da sah's schon besser aus.
Kein gemeinsames Startgebiet, sondern drei mit duplizierten Umgebungen. Bester Troll ever. Wie man auf so einen Käse kommt...
PvE Mobs skalieren nicht richtig – Spieler können problemlos deutlich stärkere (Level 10 vs Level 20) Gegner killen. Und umgedreht. Und dazu
Absurdes Gebietsskaling: Level 6 – Level 20+ Mobs innerhalb weniger 100 Meter. Heißt also im Idealfall: 200 m abseits einer Zone wird man locker mal geonehittet - während man das 200m vorher noch umgekehrt war.
Dröge Sammel-, Gehe-zu- und Töte-X-Quests. In jedem Spielmodus. Quests müssen beim Questgeber angenommen und abgegeben werden. Nur so: Selbst bei Uralt-MMOs, die noch auf diesem System basierten, hat man das mittlerweile weggepatcht -> LotRo. Einfach weil's nervig ist und das Gameplay zäh macht. Und da muss auch keiner mit Realismus ankommen - von 'nem NPC dreimal hintereinander in dieselbe Ecke geschickt zu werden, ist so realistisch wie sich dreimal hintereinander 15 min in die Schlange zu stellen, weil man Eier kaufen will. Ist halt im "Reallife" so wenig Content und entertaining wie online.
Trading nervt hart und ist dazu voller Glitches. Auch das wirkt wie "Hm, das hab' ich mal so vor 15, 20 Jahren gesehen... (und auch da war's schon nervig). Es gibt soviele Beispiele, wie man's besser machen kann...
Wer das Kampfsystem ernsthaft gut findet: Herzlichen Glückwunsch dass man endlich von Mobile Gaming weg ist. Wer in den letzten 20 Jahren PvP-lastige (MMOs)  gezockt hat, der greift sich hier nur an den Kopf. Das System ist so stockend und bleiern wie die Animationen. Obwohl, siehe Stream, es gibt ja schon Onehitexploits sowie Möglichkeiten, das ganze zu "beschleunigen".😉 Cool für die, die wissen wie - doof für die anderen, die dann "Cheater!" in den Chat spammen müssen, weil sie nicht verstehen, wie andere Potions im Sekundentakt durchballern können und im Gegensatz zu ihnen wie eine Elfe (während der Animationen) um sie herumspringen und fighten können, während sie noch in ihrer nicht abbrechbaren Animation feststecken. Sowieso geilstes Feature ever...
Spiel insgesamt extrem grindy. Und es soll (auch) Survival haben? Wo denn? Oder kurz: Nettes Extra, aber letztendlich irrelevant verglichen mit "richtigen" Survivalgames.
Die PvE Quests sind nicht nur extrem lahm (Töte/Sammle X, Gehe über halbe Map zu X - und komm' zurück.) sondern auch teilweise nicht konsistent und es gibt Levelgaps, die nur mit Grind zu überbrücken sind. Dann kommen generische Quests nach dem gleichen Muster eben von der Fraktion. Auch hier gibt es tonnenweise Games, u. A. das erwähnte GW2, welche zeigen wie man das soviel besser machen kann. Also: Dass es Spaß macht. Bzw. für Nicht-PvEler: weniger störend.
Und so kann man in einer Tour weitergehen: Nenne mir ein New World "Feature" - und ich sage Dir, wo's das schon gab und besser umgesetzt wurde. Klar hat auch nur WoW geklaut und nichts neu erfunden, aber: GUT geklaut. Und nicht nur "Hm ja, sollte auch rein..." Elemente.

So bleibt eben nur das Fazit: Wer NW hypet, der... sollte besser nie mit WoW anfangen. Oder GW2. Oder BDO. Oder, oder, oder ..., geschweige denn in die Alphas von anderen MMOs reinschnuppern, wo man zeigt wie man mit dem Fokus auf wenige Aspekte trotzdem solide Fortschritte in dem jeweiligen Subgenre (z. B. PvP -> Ashes of Creation) machen kann.

Ich glaube als reines PvP Spiel hätte NW gar nicht so schlecht funktioniert, bzw. hätte sich halt in den Reigen von zig ähnlichen Spielen einreihen können, die so "okay" vor sich hingimpen. Man hat halt den gleichen Fehler wie bei anderen Studios gemacht und auf die Community 😂 und auf's Marketing gehört - naja, hat man ja bei WildStar gesehen wohin das führt, wenn man auf den letzten Metern/Monaten gefühlt das ganze Gamedesign noch einmal neu erfinden will.

Und abseits davon: Kommentare wie "Redakteur hat das Game wohl noch nie gespielt." Hm ja. Vielleicht. Oder eher: Die meisten, siehe davor, haben wohl von der "Gamingwelt" noch nicht viel gesehen bzw. meinen, sie wären Core-MMOler weil sie bei Anno das Tutorial geschafft haben.


----------



## AboveTheSky (8. August 2021)

Seh ich genauso wie iSKYY, Beta war echt gut, abgesehen von der Server Stabilität, aber das ist normal.
Die Aussage " dreistes ingame Shop" ist ne absolute Frechheit.
Angesehen davon ist der Artikel eine reine Hassrede gegen Amazon Game Studios und hat so gut wie nichts mit New World zu tun.


----------



## Hjorgar (8. August 2021)

Es ist immer wieder spannend zuzusehen, wie manche Spieler*innen sich wegen einer persönlichen Meinung echauffieren können und die Grenze zur Beleidigung und Diskreditierung in Sekundenschnelle überschritten wird.
Meines Erachtens nach hat David weder geschrieben, dass alle NW spielenden Menschen doof oder ohne Geschmack sind und auch nicht, dass jemand dafür verurteilt werden sollte. Er hat nur dargelegt, warum er von einem weiteren Scheitern hochfliegender Pläne des Amazon-Konzerns ausgeht.
Und bei allem Verständnis für das leidenschaftliche Verteidigen eines Hobbys und dem Kritisieren dieser These, mit dieser Annahme wird er in meinen Augen Recht behalten. New World wird wie so ziemlich jedes neue Spiel am Anfang die Karawane der Spieler*innen binden können und am Ende wird relativ schnell für viele klar, dass es hier nur kaltes Essen geben wird. New World erfindet das Rad nicht neu und verlässt sich auf Althergebrachtes. Dagegen ist per se nichts zu sagen, aber es wird die Masse der Spieler*innen auf Dauer eben nicht dazu bringen, ihre angestammten Online-Heimaten für dieses Spiel aufzugeben. Dazu bietet es einfach selbst in der Beta viel zu wenig. Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit dem Hinweis, in einer Beta wird noch nicht alles gezeigt. Das stimmt wohl, aber man bekommt einen ganz guten Eindruck, was einen im fertigen Spiel erwartet. Bei NW ist weder die bisherige Story fesselnd, noch die Quests besonders einfallsreich und auch die Grafik wird PvE-Fans auf Dauer nicht begeistern. Es ist nicht grottenschlecht, aber alles auf einem relativ niedrigen Niveau und als langjähriger Zocker habe ich das alles in anderen Spielen schon sehr viel besser erlebt. Was das PvP angeht, dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen. Aber ich bezweifle nach Rücksprache mit Freunden, die PvP lieben, dass hier ein Spiel entsteht, was die Erwartungen der Geldzähler bei Amazon erfüllen wird.
Am Ende wird es vielleicht ein gutes Nischenspiel werden, was vielen von den hier ziemlich derb Diskutierenden Freude und Spaß bringen wird. Das sei euch auch gegönnt. Aber es wird eben kein Spiel werden, was vielen von uns länger in Erinnerung bleiben bzw. die großen Massen auf lange Sicht fesseln wird. 
Und falls ich mit meiner Meinung in 6 Monaten voll daneben liege, dürft ihr mich gern mit verbalem Shit bewerfen.


----------



## EDGamingTV (8. August 2021)

Wenn dich das Spiel so sehr Triggert ok deine Sache, aber lasse den Leuten ihren Spaß die das Spiel spielen wollen! Ich für meinen Teil hatte Spaß, und den werde ich auch weiterhin mit NEW WORLD haben! WoW und deine anderen genannten Games sind einfach ausgelutscht. 

Ich begrüße das Setting von New World weil es anders ist (Kolonial Stil) 

Die frage muss eher sein hast du es überhaupt gespielt um deine Behauptungen und deine Kritik zu untermauern? Wenn ja Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden, wenn Nein, spiele es erstmal und dann kann man seine Kritik äußern.


----------



## PhamNewen (8. August 2021)

Die Diskussionskultur eine andere Meinung wie die eigene als „Hassrede„ zu bezeichnen und damit zu versuchen jemanden  mundtot zu kriegen ist out.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. August 2021)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Aber ich bezweifle nach Rücksprache mit Freunden, die PvP lieben, dass hier ein Spiel entsteht, was die Erwartungen der Geldzähler bei Amazon erfüllen wird.


Geldzähler*innen
Frauen machen das doch auch gerne mal.


----------



## PlayersFinest (8. August 2021)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit dem Hinweis, in einer Beta wird noch nicht alles gezeigt. Das stimmt wohl, aber man bekommt einen ganz guten Eindruck, was einen im fertigen Spiel erwartet.


Der "Hinweis" ist eher ein Zeugnis für die Ahnungslosigkeit der Hinweisenden. Eine Beta unterscheidet sich per Definition von einer Alpha bzw einem RC eben dadurch, dass in ihr alle wesentlichen Funktionen implementiert, aber noch nicht vollständig getestet sind.

Oder für diejenigen, für die das zu viele Fremdworte sind: Spiel fertig, ohne Fehlertest.

Wer hier also noch auf *fundamentale *Änderungen hofft:
1. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf Ihres ersten PCs.
2. Besser nichts mit Informatik und so versuchen. Vielleicht irgendwas mit Tieren?



PhamNewen schrieb:


> Die Diskussionskultur eine andere Meinung wie die eigene als „Hassrede„ zu bezeichnen und damit zu versuchen jemanden  mundtot zu kriegen ist out.


Nicht bei (verkappten) AfDlern und sonstigen Querschlägern.😂


----------



## Kinorenegade (8. August 2021)

Ich hab die Beta gespielt und war enttäuscht. Die Grafik ist altbacken und das Game bietet nichts neues. Ich glaube, das wird nichts...


----------



## Fataga (9. August 2021)

Guter, interessanter Artikel David.


----------



## XxBadMantiCorexX (9. August 2021)

AGS haben einfach das Problem dass sie planlos Spiele entwickeln. Sieht man ja auch bei New World. Erst war es nur PvP bis ein paar Leute gemeckert haben, dann doch PvE bis wieder welche gemeckert haben nun dann doch ne Mischung aus beidem. So geht das seit der Closed Alpha. Immer wieder kommt Feedback dann ändert man das ab und schwupp kommen welche umdie Ecke die das anders haben wollen. Das ist in meinen Augen das große Problem der AGS, sie wollen allem und jedem gerecht werden und das funktioniert nicht, sie wollen zu den großen Global Playern im Geschäft gehören und übernehmen sich damit. Jetzt werden immer mehr Stimmen laut das die Grafik trotz Lumberyard (eine Version der Cryengine) altbacken ist und damit fällt mit Sicherheit auch der 28. September flach. Vor 2022 rechne ich nicht mit einem Release.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2021)

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, weshalb amazon (genauso google) seine kräfte nicht bündelt: warum nicht parallel eine prime-serie zu new world? dort wird direkt das spiel verlinkt und - ggf via luna - spielbar - "jetzt direkt einsteigen in die welt von new world. triff dort bekannte charaktere aus der serie"! alles integriert in prime, weitere monterisierung über mtx (nen shop gibts ja offenbar eh). technisch wäre das wohl heute schon ziemlich problemlos machbar. kostet natürlich geld, aber daran sollte es ja nicht mangeln. und bei einer derartigen integration müsste das spiel vielleicht nicht mal überragend sein oder irgendwelche besonderen innovationen bieten. erreicht man vermutlich nicht die absoluten hardcore-mmorpg'ler. aber so what?

falls das jemand von amazon lesen sollte: 10% gehn an mich!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, weshalb amazon (genauso google) seine kräfte nicht bündelt: warum nicht parallel eine prime-serie zu new world? dort wird direkt das spiel verlinkt und - ggf via luna - spielbar - "jetzt direkt einsteigen in die welt von new world. triff dort bekannte charaktere aus der serie"! alles integriert in prime, weitere monterisierung über mtx (nen shop gibts ja offenbar eh). technisch wäre das wohl heute schon ziemlich problemlos machbar. kostet natürlich geld, aber daran sollte es ja nicht mangeln. und bei einer derartigen integration müsste das spiel vielleicht nicht mal überragend sein oder irgendwelche besonderen innovationen bieten. erreicht man vermutlich nicht die absoluten hardcore-mmorpg'ler. aber so what?
> 
> falls das jemand von amazon lesen sollte: 10% gehn an mich!



So eine Verknüpfung wurde ja mit Defiance mal versucht. 
Die Serie hat es immerhin auf drei Staffeln gebracht, aber wirklich gelaufen ist vor allem das Spiel meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2021)

Also neu wärs ja nicht, siehe "Defiance".
Und da fand ich den Ansatz rech clever.

Bei diesem Setting... Vom Winde verweht oder so, wäre eine "coole" Geschichte für mich schwierig, mich an der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Batze (9. August 2021)

Und ich verstehe nicht warum der Autor in seiner Kolumne hier nur den Publisher/Geldgeber auseinandernimmt.
Verantwortlich für ein Spiel und dessen Qualität ist ja wohl erstmal das Entwicklerstudio.
Aber auf Amazon zu hauen ist ja auch sehr viel bequemer und vor allem Klickwürdiger.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht warum der Autor in seiner Kolumne hier nur den Publisher/Geldgeber auseinandernimmt.
> Verantwortlich für ein Spiel und dessen Qualität ist ja wohl erstmal das Entwicklerstudio.
> Aber auf Amazon zu hauen ist ja auch sehr viel bequemer und vor allem Klickwürdiger.



Es geht um Amazon Game Studios. Das ist der Entwickler.


----------



## 1xok (9. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht warum der Autor in seiner Kolumne hier nur den Publisher/Geldgeber auseinandernimmt.


Spiele haben bei Amazon wahrscheinlich nicht den Stellenwert wie Filme und genießen daher auch weniger künstlerische Freiheit.

Jeff Bezos ist ein Fan von Filmen, aber am Computer spielt er glaube ich nicht. Mag unwichtig klingen, ist aber enorm wichtig.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht um Amazon Game Studios. Das ist der Entwickler.


Dafür fällt aber ziemlich oft der Name Amazon. Es ist häufiger von Amazon allein die Rede und von einem Multimilliarden-Unternehmen, als von AGS .
Damit sollte doch klar sein, wer eigentlich gemeint ist.
Das macht schon gleich zu Beginn die Überschrift klar: "...Warum Amazon keine guten Spiele macht."


----------



## 1xok (9. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Dafür fällt aber ziemlich oft der Name Amazon. Es ist häufiger von Amazon allein die Rede und von einem Multimilliarden-Unternehmen, als von AGS .
> Damit sollte doch klar sein, wer eigentlich gemeint ist.
> Das macht schon gleich zu Beginn die Überschrift klar: "...Warum Amazon keine guten Spiele macht."


Und was ist jetzt an dieser Sichtweise so dramatisch? Was ist für euch eigentlich so unfassbar schwer daran eine fremde Meinung einfach mal als solche stehen zu lassen?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. August 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt an dieser Sichtweise so dramatisch? Was ist für euch eigentlich so unfassbar schwer daran eine fremde Meinung einfach mal als solche stehen zu lassen?


Wenn du mir kurz die Frage beantwortest, was genau du mit "dramatisch" meinst? Und mit "unfassbar schwer" ?
Kann mich nicht erinnern, in ähnlichen Superlativen geschrieben zu haben.
Natürlich ist eine Meinung eine Meinung. Wenn nicht gewünscht wird, dass andere Meinungen zu "fremden" Meinungen geäußert werden, dann gestatte bitte auch die Frage, was für Dich so unfassbar schwer daran ist, denn es handelt sich ja auch nur um "fremde" Meinungen.


----------



## 1xok (9. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du mir kurz die Frage beantwortest, was genau du mit "dramatisch" meinst?


Meine Probleme wg. ständiger Wiederholungen diese Diskussion zu überfliegen.

Mein Gott! Er hat "Amazon" gesagt!


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2021)

versteh ich das richtig; hier wird moniert, dass nicht sauber zwischen dem mutterkonzern und dem / den game-studio(s) unterschieden wird? ernst gemeint? welchen unterschied würde das machen? amazon macht games. dass das nicht in den logistikzentren passiert, wird wohl jedem klar sein. ich kacke ja auch mal gerne korinthen. aber in dem fall...also bitte.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig; hier wird moniert, dass nicht sauber zwischen dem mutterkonzern und dem / den game-studio(s) unterschieden wird? ernst gemeint? welchen unterschied würde das machen? amazon macht games. dass das nicht in den logistikzentren passiert, wird wohl jedem klar sein. ich kacke ja auch mal gerne korinthen. aber in dem fall...also bitte.


Ja, das ist richtig, aber damit hab ich nicht angefangen.


1xok schrieb:


> Meine Probleme wg. ständiger Wiederholungen diese Diskussion zu überfliegen.
> 
> Mein Gott! Er hat "Amazon" gesagt!


Ja und? Ich hab nicht angefangen damit. Wenn du richtig liest und nicht nur überfliegst, wirst du es sehen.
Und damit Schluss jetzt.


----------



## PhamNewen (9. August 2021)

Ich denke dass NW floppen wird. Sie haben vor Jahren Entwickler von Arenanet abgeworben weil Sie hier versuchen wollten GuildWars2 nachzumachen was Amazon jedoch nicht gelungen ist. Erfahrene Spieler aus der GuildWars2 WvW Fightszene haben NW in der Beta gespielt und von allen kommt zurück dass das Spiel nix taugt. GuildWars2 bietet halt ein Kampfsystem mit völliger Bewegungsfreiheit wie kein anderer Clonversuch an.

Und ich red hier nicht von irgendwelchen Randoms die mal ein Bisschen GW2 gespielt und nun so 2 Stündchen in NW rumgegurkt haben sondern von sehr erfahrenen Spielern welche GW2 seit Anfang an spielen und davor auch in DAoC und Warhammer Online präsent waren. Spieler mit bald zwei Jahrzehnten an Fighterfahrung in MMO-PvP und Real vs Realm Gamemodes.

Da wird auch nach der Beta nix kommen, wie gesagt, die Expertise ist wieder zu Arenanet zurück gelehrt.

Die Kolumne ist sehr realistisch und ich bin froh, dass es so kritische Veröffentlichungen heutzutage noch gibt in Zeiten von übertriebenem Social Media Gehype durch irgendwelche Influencer welche die Spielergemeinde genauso asozial abzocken wie die Publisher selbst.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon den Klugscheißer spielen will, kommts schlecht, wenn man es selber vermurkst, nur so als Pro-Tipp.


Och, rein nach Fehlermenge liegst Du noch klar Vorne. 


Es ist schwierig den Punkt bei einem Spiel zu treffen, erst recht wenn das Studio noch keine feste Fanbase hat.
Dann gibt es noch Leute die gemischte Gegnerlevel ebenso als Problem sehen wie das es ein kleiner Spieler schaffen kann einen überlegenen Gegner Schaden zuzufügen. 

Ich z.B. finde beides sehr gut, das man eben nicht überall linear durchlaufen kann sondern auch mal darauf achten muß, mit wem man sich anlegt.
Siehe auch bei Elex, da sind ja auch einige damit überfordert gewesen. 

Und wenn ich mit meinem Minichar die Chanche habe einem Riesen ins Auge zu spucken und ihn dabei blende, finde ich das sehr gut und auch motivierend eben nicht nur einen festen Weg durch die Welt zu laufen, im schlimmsten Fall auch noch linear sondern zu experimentieren.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, weshalb amazon (genauso google) seine kräfte nicht bündelt: warum nicht parallel eine prime-serie zu new world? dort wird direkt das spiel verlinkt und - ggf via luna - spielbar - "jetzt direkt einsteigen in die welt von new world. triff dort bekannte charaktere aus der serie"! alles integriert in prime, weitere monterisierung über mtx (nen shop gibts ja offenbar eh). technisch wäre das wohl heute schon ziemlich problemlos machbar. kostet natürlich geld, aber daran sollte es ja nicht mangeln. und bei einer derartigen integration müsste das spiel vielleicht nicht mal überragend sein oder irgendwelche besonderen innovationen bieten. erreicht man vermutlich nicht die absoluten hardcore-mmorpg'ler. aber so what?


Dazu müßten sie noch nicht mal extra eine neue IP aus dem Boden stampfen, sondern könnten ein etabliertes Zugpferd nutzen:
Herr der Ringe.
Sie produzieren ja gerade eine entsprechend opulente Serie, was liegt da näher als einfach das Game zum Spiel zu entwickeln?
Da Geld für Amazon ja kein Problem ist, können sie auch entsprechende rechtliche Schwierigkeiten bezüglich Lizenzen ganz schnell mit Geld zupflastern.


1xok schrieb:


> Jeff Bezos ist ein Fan von Filmen, aber am Computer spielt er glaube ich nicht. Mag unwichtig klingen, ist aber enorm wichtig.


Da kann  man ja nur hoffen, daß einer der drei Söhne ein Spielefan ist und beizeiten bei Amazon in der Chefetage endet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. August 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dazu müßten sie noch nicht mal extra eine neue IP aus dem Boden stampfen, sondern könnten ein etabliertes Zugpferd nutzen:
> Herr der Ringe.
> Sie produzieren ja gerade eine entsprechend opulente Serie, was liegt da näher als einfach das Game zum Spiel zu entwickeln?


Das könnte aber auch mangelndes Vertrauen zur eigenen Serie geschuldet sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dazu müßten sie noch nicht mal extra eine neue IP aus dem Boden stampfen, sondern könnten ein etabliertes Zugpferd nutzen:
> Herr der Ringe.


Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich irre, aber die ganze Middleearth-Lizenz (nicht nur Herr der Ringe und Hobbit) im Videospiel-Sektor liegt doch bei Warner Games oder nicht? Zumindest als Publisher


----------



## aragon2000 (9. August 2021)

Der Artikel benennt schon die entscheidenden Probleme.

Die Amazon Spiele wirken wie Klones bekannter Spiele die nichts besser machen und ohne groß eigene Ideen. Quasi nach dem Prinzip gemacht möglichst schnell viel Geld zu scheffeln und kein Risiko dabei einzugehen.

Wenn man sich die Videos und Bilder zu New World ansieht wirkt es darauf langweilig und ambitionslos. Kann man sicher ausgleichen wenn das Gameplay außergewöhnliches bietet, aber das scheint auch nicht der Fall zu sein.

Also werden die Gamer mit der Achsel zucken und doch lieber FFXIV, Elder Scrolls Online oder eben World of Warcraft zocken.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich irre, aber die ganze Middleearth-Lizenz (nicht nur Herr der Ringe und Hobbit) im Videospiel-Sektor liegt doch bei Warner Games oder nicht? Zumindest als Publisher


Das ist richtig.
Die Lizenz für Videospiele wurde von Middle-earth Enterprises  an Warner Bros. (Interactive) vergeben, die über Akquirierung von New Line Cinema, unter anderem auch die Filmrechte am Herr der Ringe halten.
Amazon kann die Serie nur deswegen produzieren, da TV-Rechte eine eigene Sparte bilden.

Es ist aber nichts neues das für größere Produktionen und Vertrieb auch mit anderen Unternehmen zusammengearbeitet wird, wenns passt (und das Geld stimmt).
Amazon wollte die Serie ja selbst produzieren, weil sie WB TV als Konkurrenz ansehen, trotzdem arbeiten sie mit Warner Brothers insoweit zusammen, daß sie neben der Zusammenarbeit mit dem Tolkien Estate einen Deal mit Warner Brothers bzw. New Line Cinema ausgehandelt haben, weil sie Material aus den Filmen wiederverwenden wollen.
Es sollte also möglich sein auch im Videospielbereich zu einer Übereinkunft zu kommen.


----------



## Tsukasa (9. August 2021)

Das von Amazon im Jahr 2019 angekündigt große "Herr der Ringe"-Online-Rollenspiel wird nicht mehr erscheinen. Die Entwicklung bei Amazon Game Studios wurde eingestellt, wie der gut vernetzte Spielejournalist Jason Schreier                                                                                                                                                                  auf Bloomberg enthüllt. 

Schuld an der Einstellung der Entwicklung sind laut dem Bericht Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen Amazon und dem chinesischen Technik-Giganten Tencent Holdings. Das "Herr der Ringe"-MMO wurde von Amazon Game Studios gemeinsam mit der chinesischen Spieleschmiede Leyou Technologies entwickelt. Im vergangenen Dezember war Leyou dann von Tencent übernommen worden. Bei den anschließenden neuen Vertragsverhandlungen zwischen Amazon und Tencent über die Weiterentwicklung des MMOs soll es zu einem Streit gekommen sein. Danach sei Amazon gezwungen gewesen, die Entwicklung des Spiels zu beenden.

sie haben es versucht ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2021)

Falls jemand Beiträge vermisst, das war ich. Habt Euch lieb, oder verzichtet bitte zumindest auf Grabenkämpfe.
Achja, eins noch: Natürlich gehört es zur Diskussionskultur, dass man andere Meinungen nicht teilt und diese bspw. widerlegt. Aber das schließt nicht ein auf persönlicher Ebene beleidigend zu werden und/oder das Gegenüber (Verfasser)  zu diskreditieren - dann hat der Kommentar keine lange Lebensdauer.

Danke.


----------



## Celinna (10. August 2021)

ich finde der David Benke hat vollkommen Recht mit allem was er hier geschrieben hat. Habe die Alpha vor einem Jahr gespielt und jetzt die Beta und es hat sich fast nix getan.

Das Spiel bräuchte locker nochmal 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit ansonsten wirds floppen.  Es fehlt einfach an allem. Hier müssen mindestens das 20fache an Quests rein. Mehr Instanzen, besseres PVP als nur die doofe Muskete mit der man alles wegballert, als Melee bekommst nur auf die Fresse.


----------



## Chafaris (10. August 2021)

New World und sein Erfolg bzw. seine Akzeptanz stehen  meiner Meinung nach sinnbildlich für die Gemeinschaft der Gamer und noch viel mehr die kleine Untergruppe an MMORPG-Spielern. 

New World macht durchaus Spaß und hat einige nette Ansätze. Aber völlig runtergebrochen ist es ein sehr durchschnittliches Spiel mit vielen Mängeln (Charaktereditor, Quests, Grind, Content, Animationen etc.). All dies haben oder machen andere Spiele bereits jetzt besser.

Dennoch erlebt New World einen unfassbaren Hype und viele Spieler, insbesondere die MMORPG Spieler (zu denen ich mich ebenfalls zähle). Dies hängt meiner Meinung nach mit der emotionalen Verknüpfung und dem Sunk Cost Fallacy Prinzip zusammen.

Die Spieler wollen, dass New World gut wird. Sie wollen, dass es der neue heilige Gral und leuchtende Stern am MMO Himmel wird. 

Jegliche Kritik, und dies erlebe ich auch auf anderen Plattformen, wird abgetan und niedergeredet. Parallel wird das Spiel in den Himmel gelobt und wesentlich besser dargestellt als es eigentlich ist.

Und solange sich daran nichts ändert, werden Firmen wie AGS mit Spielen wie New World auch weiterhin ihren Erfolg feiern.

In keinem anderen Bereich sind Konsumenten so leicht zu überzeugen und so leicht zu "veräppeln"


----------



## hgberlin (14. August 2021)

Wir haben 10 Jahre Everquest 2 und ein paar Jahre WOW gespielt. Uns als PVE-Spieler gefällt New World und wir freuen uns darauf. 

Zwei alte Säcke!


----------

